# Worst year for music of the '10s so far?



## unicornic (Oct 11, 2017)

What was your least favourite year for music in this decade? For me, it's easily 2014. I couldn't stand hearing All About That Bass, Fancy, Anaconda, Turn Down For What. :disgust:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

All music during the '10's sucked, but I would say that it went completely down hill during 2015. I could be wrong, since I don't really listen to mainstream music, but that's my guess.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Are we only talking about mainstream music? I'd say 2013 or 2014. I agree with you those songs suck. I hated 2011 as well for the most part, but I think Adele saved that year with the release of her _21_ album.

Overall, I think 2011 might have the least albums that I enjoy. While 2013 and 2014 were complete atrocities in Top 40 music, even compared to the rest of the decade, I can think of quite a few metal albums I enjoy from both years.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm somewhat clueless about most mainstream music, but as for the music I do listen to I have really enjoyed the 2010's honestly. There's this sort of melancholy sound to the songs that appeals to me. I call it "sad disco" lol, or well I never say that out loud but it's how I've always thought of it inwardly since I first started hearing it a lot around 2011. Like I was listening to songs like Halcyon and My Blood by Ellie Goulding yesterday and it reminded me how much I loved the mid-2010's albums I listened to in those days. That's kind of mainstream? I love the albums Death Cab For Cutie have released this decade too, Little Wanderer is my absolute favorite song from this entire decade. They definitely utilized that melancholy sound I'm thinking of. Not to mention this was the decade Warpaint became successful, I've been in love with them since 2007, before they'd even released a full length album (2010 was when they did so). And Lana Del Rey! ♥ Yeah I definitely love this decade, music-wise. I do miss the 90's when there was more rock, though. I didn't really enjoy the 2000's that much for music, well from around...2004-2008 I didn't hear a lot of music I really liked, to be honest. I just listened to older music then. I enjoyed the early 2000's though, like AFI, Evanescence, Thursday, etc. I tend to like the more melancholy music.

Guh sorry for dragging this out so damn long, I'm a bit of a music junkie honestly.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

*2014*


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd say 2016, although I hated most of 2012-16. Before then I used to pick up on at least a few new songs every month.

2017 has seen an uptick, but my initial guess is that's Ed Sheeran's influence on the charts. I still think some of the music is weird and flat as hell.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I have favourites from all over the decade but mainly from 2014 and 2015 - Dance with the Dead, Major Lazer, Rae Sremmurd, Schoolboy Q, The Weeknd and such.
I don't have a long memory so the years before that I guess.


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

I really liked the mid-10s. I think we are in nice times right now too though, so probably an earlier year.. I say 2012.


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as a few users. 2014 was the worst for music.


----------

